# 125 Gallon aquarium second floor house



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

I want to move my 125 gallon glass aquarium (72x18x22) w/ matching oak canopy/stand upstairs, second floor. The house is about 7 yrs old. and remember the aquarium will be sticking out about 5" from the wall for the hang on AC500's and EMP400's. 
Not sure now, since it will be off the wall 5 inches? 
Anyway, I just got my wifes approval to get a 180 glass w/matching oak stand and canopy for downstairs. But I just want to make sure that it will not collapse or any danger risk of putting the 125 upstairs.
Need this advice badly..................Thx in advance. will post pic once decorations all done.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I have a 150 Gal upstairs with a 50 Gal sump and have no problems what so ever....there are people on here who have more gallons than this aswell!

Plus mine is a good 5 " from the wall aswell!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Go for it, Everything should be just fine..


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

I just wanted to ask what kind of beams do you have?,metal,wood?
some houses have one big steel beam going across the floor other than that
do it!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

should be ok


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I got a 220 on a second floor apartment and everything is just fine.


----------



## AzNxGuY2o9 (Jul 26, 2003)

Kory said:


> I got a 220 on a second floor apartment and everything is just fine.


 wow,

how long has it been up.

i was weary about getting any tank above 100gallon in my 2nd story apartment


----------



## Tommy the Cat (Mar 14, 2004)

Id assume it would depend on how ur house was built. if its anything like the japanese zero from wwII, that was (said to be) taken down by a colt .45 from the ground i wouldnt suggest it. otherwise it shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

AzNxGuY2o9 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > I got a 220 on a second floor apartment and everything is just fine.
> ...


 6 months


----------

